# HMI aus Strukturierten Text beenden



## Thomas E. (9 Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe die TwinCAT v. 2.11.1545 installiert und nutze die Beckhoff  Visualisierung. Das funktioniert auch ganz gut.

Gibt es einen Befehl im Strukturierten Text, mit welchem ich die laufende Viualisierung beenden kann?

Danke im Voraus
Grüße Thomas E.


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Was heißt bei dir "die laufende Visu beenden"??

Mein Verständnis ist das, dass wenn du die Visu beendest du dich ja quasi von deiner PLC ausloggst.


----------



## Commander_Titte (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ob es ne möglichkeit gibt, die HMI aus dem Programm zu schließen, weis ich nicht. Es gibt aber ne möglichkeit die HMI von der Visu aus zu schließen:

Button in die Visu einfügen --> Element konfigurieren --> Eingabe --> dort bei Programm ausführen die Checkbox aktivieren und in das Feld daneben INTERN EXITPROGRAM eintragen.

Wenn man dann den Button betätigt, wird die HMI geschlossen. 

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter

MFG 
Ch. Tiedeken


----------



## Thomas E. (13 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten,



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Button in die Visu einfügen --> Element konfigurieren --> Eingabe --> dort bei Programm ausführen die Checkbox aktivieren und in das Feld daneben INTERN EXITPROGRAM eintragen.
> Wenn man dann den Button betätigt, wird die HMI geschlossen.


Genau das war meine Idee. So habe ich es auch gemacht. Tut sich aber gar nichts beim druck auf das Button.

Äääärger, Ärger

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Commander_Titte (14 Oktober 2010)

hmm..
Sollte eigentlich so aber funktionieren. Hast du nur nen kleines  Programm zum testen oder willst du das in ein bestehendes Programm  einbinden? 
Ich hab mal nen Testprogramm angehängt, dieses funzt bei mir. Vieleicht funzt das ja bei dir.​


----------



## Thomas E. (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Commander,

danke für deine (eure) Mühe. Ich hatte statt:  _INTERN EXITPROGRAM_ nur  EXITPROGRAM geschrieben.

Jetzt gehts.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## joern_85 (24 September 2013)

Gibt es diese Möglichkeit auch für TwinCat 3?

Viele Grüße


----------



## heinz780 (25 September 2013)

Vielen Dank

INTERN EXITPROGRAM konnte ich gerade auch brauchen.


----------



## bone666 (25 Februar 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es in TC3.1 mit INTERN EXITPROGRAM hinbekomme die HMI-Visu zu schließen? Die Inputeinstellungen sind glaube ich im Vergleich zu TC2 etwas anders.


MfG

Bone


----------



## servoman (29 Januar 2021)

bone666 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es in TC3.1 mit INTERN EXITPROGRAM hinbekomme die HMI-Visu zu schließen? Die Inputeinstellungen sind glaube ich im Vergleich zu TC2 etwas anders.
> Anhang anzeigen 31879
> 
> MfG
> ...





Guten Morgen,

ja das würde mich auch interessieren! 
Bitte um kurzen Ratschlag.


----------



## servoman (29 Januar 2021)

Ich habe das Problem wiefolgt gelöst:
Execute Command --> Execute program on client --> Parameter 1: 'TASKKILL/IM'   Parameter 2: 'CODESYSControlService.exe'
Anführungszeichen müssen ebenfalls mitgeschrieben werden (STRING)

Auf die Lösung bin ich aufmerksam geworden unter:
TwinCat3 Target Visualisierung beenden / auf Windows Oberfläche zugreifen

Es grüßt der servoman


----------



## Chico02 (1 Februar 2021)

Ich hab von beckhoff bezüglich dem eine Datei bekommen. Diese sollte ich in mein CE System implementieren und dann aufrufen. Habe es nicht Probiert aber anscheinend sollte die hmi dann schließen. Bei Bedarf kann ich die Datei reinstellen und kurz was dazu sagen


----------

